# Thread for knights (and women who support them)



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to fight with two swords at once to me this spring I'd fight and so I was a mercenary and a bar for example, I have come to liquidate the principal enemy and it is mega-strong gorilla and come and say the end of the play and throw one in August he sticks his sword in the gorilla in the chest and he falls and the second fight of this type and finally lifting it takes out of a gorilla, and at that evaporates and that defeats, pierce his neck

I had sheath on the back and on the horse so it looks better but is risky, rouge hanging from a tree could remove it you will not even notice such as driving through a forest while he hangs from the branches above you and how he steals this sword and then they attack you and you find yourself with only poisoned weapons in the shoe

and still cool to have an ax to the side of the horse

and horse was your friend for example you fall and barbarian wants to hit you with ax and you are calling a horse HEY FIRGALDO and he hoofs it and then going away to the sun and you say to him "hehehe I'd have coped"


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta love google translate.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

You prefer knights over ninjas?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Mwah-hah-hah! Hier kommt der böse Ritter zu Ihrem Dame stehlen!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Me temo que el mosquetero ha perdido la chaveta.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Has Aramis turned into Don Quixote?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

:lol:


Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has Aramis turned into Don Quixote?


No I call being Don Quixote. He can be Don Giovanni for all I care. :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I call Don Diego de la Vega!


----------

